# IPFW + tcpdump



## djmentos (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi!

Does anyone know how to force tcpdump not to show packets which were rejected by IPFW?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2014)

There isn't any, remember, even though the firewall blocks the packets they are still arriving on the interface and will therefore show up in a tcpdump(1). If you need to look at specific traffic you should create a proper filter so tcpdump(1) only shows what you need.


----------

